# my yard was torched...horses dead



## jeni (20 August 2010)

im sorry 4 the upsetting post, but i need to get my anger out. i hope you guys dont mind. i was woken this morning at about 7.15. it was my friend saying that sum1 had burnt the stables down.my 1st thought was 4 Trigger,is he ok.she told me that 2 of the horses had died...(Ocean,who i was goin 2 buy) and Rita , a little shetty.2 other horses were ok, but Trigger was not so good.he had inhaled alot of smoke. the horses had been moved 2 a safe place(wasnt  aloud to say were).went to see Trig...oh my god,i think my heart nearly broke.He was a mess.he was shaking,he was frothing at the mouth, coughing like you wouldnt believe.He was no longer a palomino, he was black. there was bits of melted plastic on his back .i was absolutly distrought.i waited 4 the vet 2 cum back n see him.He gave him sum more steroids.and left sum stuff 4 me 2 give him.(im sorry i dont remember the names)1 sachet of ?..twice a day, and 40 ? tablets twice a day. he is goin 2 take weeks if not months to heal.vet will be back next week.will let u no more then. (now comes the worst bit...im sorry if i upset any1 with this but i need to get it out ) he poured petrol over Rita,and put petrol over every stable door,but ran out of petrol wen he got to Trigger.so not as much over his door.he then rang the lady who owned the other horses,and left her a voice mail....it was a click (the lighter) and then the screaming of a horse (Rita) the ******* had set her on fire, and the poor woman heard everything. The police have have caught the person who did this, and it is the ladys ex boyfriend. Wot ever his problem with her is, the horses were inocent. (and so was i) the lady now has 2 dead horses, and i have a very poorly 1 .im very sorry 4 the distressing post, i hope u 4give me. i just needed 2 talk. it is on the net  -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-11035659 , thankyou for reading this post... x x x


----------



## Spudlet (20 August 2010)

That's awful, I'm so sorry


----------



## Vickijay (20 August 2010)

Oh my god that is terrible...


----------



## quirky (20 August 2010)

I read this on local news today.

Bloody awful and at 51, he should know better!

I hope your horse makes a good recovery.


----------



## brighteyes (20 August 2010)

Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (20 August 2010)

Oh my god you poor thing!!
I feel so incensed reading that that someone could be so cruel and heartless!!
My heart goes out to you it really does.
I hope Trigger improves day by day and of course your emotional scars too.
Big (((hugs))) to you all, and you know we're always here even if you just want to vent.
RIP Ocean and Rita.
What an awful thing to happen for you.
K x


----------



## MrsMozart (20 August 2010)

Words fail me.

I am so sorry.

RIP beautiful horses. Run safe and free.


----------



## nikicb (20 August 2010)

I really don't know what to say, how so so awful, thoughts are with you and your friends as you go through this, xxxx.


----------



## berry (20 August 2010)

Oh my god how dreadful!!!. Poor poor horses.


----------



## Izzwizz (20 August 2010)

How very heartbreaking, my thoughts are with you and the others x


----------



## loz9 (20 August 2010)

OMG how cruel! What an evil man!

(((HUGS))) to all of you involved & i hope Trigger makes a full recovery.

RIP Ocean & Rita

xXx


----------



## caitlin95uk (20 August 2010)

im about to cry and nothin has made me want to cry on HHO so much in my life.
it was the voicemail that did it for me


----------



## andraste (20 August 2010)

Oh my god, I am so sorry.  That's one of the most distressing things I've ever read.  I hope the bloke rots in hell.


----------



## Jo C (20 August 2010)

How absolutely awful I am so sorry. We had a fire at our yard (in the hay barn, set alight by 4 12 and 13 year olds - got off scot free!!!) earlier this year so I understand a little of what you are going through although all our horses were thankfully ok. I will never forget the phone call telling me the yard was on fire though. I hope your boy makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## zoelouisem (20 August 2010)

Oh how awfull you poor thing and all the horses and your friend, i hope the person gets what he deserves people like this should get the death penalty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eriskayowner (20 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll help. What a *******. I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Puddock (20 August 2010)

You have all my sympathy.  What a truely evil thing to do.

Don't worry about venting your anger or anything else, you have every right to do so.

Thinking of you and your horse


----------



## Holly Hocks (20 August 2010)

I read about this this morning.  I used to live in your area and kept my horse nearby almost 20 years ago.  I hope he goes to prison for a long time.  Have been thinking about it all day.


----------



## muffinino (20 August 2010)

I am utterly shocked and upset for you, those poor horses, I cannot imagine what you must be going through  I feel sick thinking of how they died and your friend having to listen to that. If they were mine I cannot express how dead this man would be, with any luck he'll contract something slow and painful.

I hope your horse makes a swift and full recovery, please keep us updated as to how he is improving.


----------



## thatsmygirl (20 August 2010)

Oh my god how could anybody do that. I'm speachless but if I caught the bas**rd I would do the same to him, nasty ba**ard. I'm so sorry, big big hugs from everybody on here I would say.xx


----------



## JoJo_ (20 August 2010)

That is bloody awful!

I wish someone would torch him! I hate how he probably wont get locked up for long or anything for causing cruelty and suffering to these animals. The penalties should me much worse than they are. 

Hope Trigger gets well soon.


----------



## Chellebean (20 August 2010)

OMG how heart breaking, hope Trig makes it through ok!! 
***vibes and hugs***


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (20 August 2010)

I am lost for words - what goes through some peoples minds?

So sorry for the loss of the horses and hope the other are ok soon.


----------



## MosMum (20 August 2010)

That has me in tears, you poor, poor woman and your poor horse! 

Why do people get stupid when relationships go bad? How can some people be so blase` with lives that aren't theirs!

I hope Rita and Ocean's owner somehow find a way to move forward from this awful time.

And of course wishing Trigger a full recovery. Don't let yourself feel guilty over this- just in case you do. Keep putting the blame squarely back where it belongs- on that *******s shoulders.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (20 August 2010)

Thats disgusting.  What an evil B*****d.  Yoiu must not nworry about upsetting us, you need to talk about this as it is such a shocking thing to have happened.  You and the YO have my deepest sympathy.  Hugss to you both and Trigger


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (20 August 2010)

That is truly disgusting, I am so incredibly sorry, I cannot begin to imagine how distressed all that are involved are feeling about this, why we have to share this planet with such evil is a compete mystery to me, poor animals rip xx


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (20 August 2010)

Oh How awful  I'm so sorry.

Rest In Peace Ocean and little Rita


----------



## Three (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. How awful for everyone. 
Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Trigger.


----------



## charliesarmy (20 August 2010)

That is just horrible...I hope yours make a good recovery...but feck me what a world we live in


----------



## G&T (20 August 2010)

I am so, so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news. Some people in this world just do not deserve the air they breathe. I hope you can find the strength to recover from this - you have my heartfelt sympathy x x x


----------



## flump (20 August 2010)

This is so so sad...
RIP beautiful horses adn get well soon trigger x


----------



## Bay_Beasty (20 August 2010)

That made me cry ...... hugs to you and vibes to Trig, really hope he pulls through. That is so SICK, poor you and poor YM, that is horrible, just horrible, Run free Ocean and Rita, pain free. 

I am so sorry you had to go through this. Hope your OK.


----------



## DaisyDoll (20 August 2010)

i am shock and disgusted at what this evil man has put you through, i am actually crying reading that.
I am so sorry for the loss of those poor horses and hope yours makes a recovery soon.
**hugs** xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dibbin (20 August 2010)

That's horrible  RIP Ocean and Rita xx

My thoughts are with you and Trigger, I hope he improves, please keep us updated.

At least they've caught the b*****d who did it, may he rot in jail.


----------



## devilwoman (20 August 2010)

ohh my god I can't imagine the heartbreak, just heartwrenching reading this, thoughts are with everyone and vibes to the surviving horses for a good recovery x


----------



## dominobrown (20 August 2010)

I hope is spends the rest of his life in prison! he is Evil and I hope he rots in hell.

Hope Trig gets well soon. Thoughts are with you and the poor yard owner


----------



## brucea (20 August 2010)

Hope your horse recovers quickly - spend lots of undemanding time wiht him, walking, browsing for good things to eat and just hanging loose.

Hope that idiot goes away for a long time.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (20 August 2010)

S**T!!!  Jesus christ....words fail me....

How sick..poor poor horses..thoughts and prayers for all involved.  RIP Rita and Oceana..

Hope your boy will be ok xxx


----------



## QueenDee_ (20 August 2010)

Oh my goodness, what sort of a person could to that! My heart goes out to you and Trigger, I hope he makes a good recovery and that you do to <3


----------



## perfect11s (20 August 2010)

im very very upset to hear this so god knows how you and your friend must be feeling, 
thank god the monster is in custody and not on the loose if  you need to talk or some help 
please ask im sure we H&H people will help are there any members in that area that could assist these people???


----------



## foreverhorses (20 August 2010)

brings tears to my eyes  ,  what makes people so evil  ???  
thinking of you and the poor horses,sending hugs


----------



## spike123 (20 August 2010)

OMG! Words really do fail me! What a complete and utter a*****le. I really hope they throw the book at him for this. How can anyone be so sick in the head as to do that! My hubby is also speechless and my teenage son. Both have said that they hope the RSPCA also throw the book at him for such a callous and calculated act!


----------



## nelle48 (20 August 2010)

That is just completely and utterly disgusting and horrible.  That man deserves the treatment he gave the horses.  So sad and just a sick thing to do.  Fingers crossed, hugs and vibes for trigger to pull through and make a speedy recovery.  and hugs for you in this sad situation.
Rip Ocean & Rita, run free in heaven xx


----------



## Blaise (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about yours and your friends horses. That's one of the most awful things i've ever heard  What kind of a sick ba***rd can do something like that to another living creature? I really hope he gets whats coming to him, he deserves to rot in prison for a long time.

Thinking of you and your friend at this terrible time. I hope Trigger makes a very speedy recovery. 

RIP Ocean & Rita  xx


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 August 2010)

I am speechless with anger and I can't stop crying.  I can't imagine the pain you and that poor lady are in.  

I am the kind of person who thinks cruelty to animals is worse than cruelty to humans.  That man is lucky he is currently in jail because frankly, I want to kill him.

RIP lovely Ocean and Rita.

Please keep us updated.  (((((Huge hugs)))))


----------



## Puddock (20 August 2010)

I've just had a thought - please don't be discouraged from posting/talking about this terrible event if you need to - but if this evil man is to be the subject of a police investigation you may want to ensure that you don't/haven't mentioned any identifying details or information not already in the public domain. It would be even more of a tradegy if this b*****d didn't get what he deserves.  

Heart goes out to you and your friend.


----------



## TicTac (20 August 2010)

What an evil man. I am so sorry for you and your yard owner and of course the horses. Don't know what else to say as I'm so shocked anybody could actually do this.

((((((((((( Hugs))))))))))


----------



## Carow (20 August 2010)

Reading this made me shudder. Poor horses must have been absolutely terrified.

Sometimes I despair of human nature.

<<<vibes>>> for a speedy and uneventful recovery for Trigger.

Take care.


----------



## WoopsiiD (20 August 2010)

What a world we are living in.
So sad.
RIP Ocean and Rita.
x


----------



## jennifer83 (20 August 2010)

I can't tell you how sorry i am. Much love to you and your friends. I feel sick, I am so angry that anyone can be so cruel. I'm so ashamed of the human race some times.


----------



## alwaysbroke (20 August 2010)

This is one of the saddest sickest things I have ever read, totally disgusted by this evil behaviour.

Hope your boy makes a full and quick recovery, thoughts are with the poor lady who lost her horses in such horrific circumstances.

RIP Rita and Ocean xxx


----------



## 0ldmare (20 August 2010)

What an unbelievably evil and cruel thing to do. Fingers crossed for your horse and loads of hugs for you and your poor YO

Keep us posted hun, we are all thinking of you


----------



## Crazydancer (20 August 2010)

Word fail me, how unbelievably cruel, what sort of evil monster could do that?? Hugs to you, Trigger, YO and other horses... hope you all recover quickly and can move past this x


----------



## Groom42 (20 August 2010)

So,so sorry to read this. Horrific. My heart goes out to you and your friend.


----------



## Abbeygale (20 August 2010)

That is absolutely horrific - I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Toast (20 August 2010)

Thats just horrific.. my thoughts are with all involved. I hope your horse gets better soon 
x


----------



## SirenaXVI (20 August 2010)

Dear God, just when you think you have heard the worst thing you could possibly hear, something comes along and tops it.  What kind of cruel ******* could do this type of thing, I am sickened and angered all at the same time.  How could he do such an evil twisted thing, those poor poor horses, their poor owner having to listen to Rita screaming, I feel sick.

Poor Trig, I hope he makes a good recovery.

xx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (20 August 2010)

I cannot believe anyone would be so cruel, this has made me feel totally sick. Those poor horses and the poor woman having to hear that.   
I hope your boy recovers fully and gets over the trauma.  You too, you must be in a terrible frame of mind.


----------



## thinlizzy (21 August 2010)

How awful, were here to support you x


----------



## kickandshout (21 August 2010)

OMG im in tears writing this how damn cruel  !! 
to everyone one involved especially the horses my sympathies!!! 
i hope the ******* gets what he deserves.  ( i for one would watch him burn !!!!!)
heres hoping for a speedy recovery for trigger x


----------



## charlieandblue (21 August 2010)

OMG, what a cruel thing to do..was in tears reading this. 
hope your horse makes a speedy recovery, all our thoughts are with you.
RIP ocean & rita. <3 xx


----------



## Trinity Fox (21 August 2010)

Reading this made me so sad as it must hurt to have  such loved animals taken  in this way, you just have to be strong and try and help those who survived with love and care.
It is only normal to be very angry towards the person that was responsible for this horrid crime.
It will take time for the feelings to subside but try to look ahead and concentrate on the ones who need help,i know its easier said than done and i can honestly say i am truly thinking of you at this sad  time and wish you all the best and hugs and love..


----------



## Rose Folly (21 August 2010)

The only bitter satisfaction is that this madman, if he's fit to plead, is going to have a very nasty time in prison. Fellow inmates will make things a trifle warm for HIM once they find out what he has done. All best wishes to you and to Trigge.r


----------



## MissMistletoe (21 August 2010)

Truly shocking. Poor horses.
Hope you and Trigger have a speedy recovery.
My thoughts are with Rita and Ocean's owners.
xxx


----------



## Oldenburg (21 August 2010)

Omg how awful!!

Cruel ****** hope he rots for it!!

My thoughts are with everyone!!


----------



## VioletStripe (21 August 2010)

I don't really know what to say!

It's disgusting  So, so sorry. xx


----------



## Serenity087 (21 August 2010)

God, poor things.  How awful for their owner too.  RIP Ocean and Rita.

I hope Trigger comes good.  It's going to take a long time though, either way.

RE the fate for this man, I can't wish ill on him, it's not my belief and to do so would cause me harm.  But I know for sure he will suffer for murdering innocents.

On a mild aside though, makes me glad none of my ex's know where to find Dorey and River!


----------



## livingsky (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry, that is an awful evil thing to happen, I can't stop thinking about that poor pony.

My heart goes out to you and I really hope your boy makes a full recovery, not a lot shocks me nowadays but that did! Truly horrific.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## LizzyandToddy (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry  Words fail me to be honest, feel rather ill. Such a terrible thing. I think we'd all queue up to see this guy get his comupance...he better bloody do.
I hope trig recovers well  xx
RIP.


----------



## RuthnMeg (21 August 2010)

Truely sickening. So sorry you have had to experience such a tragidy. Get well soon Trigger. Hugs for you.


----------



## Golf Girl (21 August 2010)

What a *******, obviously a complete psycho who should be locked up and the key thrown away (and that's being kind to him). Sick, sick, cruel *******


----------



## miss_bird (21 August 2010)

This has made me cry, the poor horses and the woman who had to listen to her horses suffering. something that the woman will life with for ever.
The sick bast**d i fuc**ng hope he get burnt and seriuously hurt at some point in his life so he might know some of the suffering her put them poor horses though.
Really hope your horses makes a good recovery xx


----------



## gracey (21 August 2010)

have no words to say how disgusted i am ... poor poor horses .. huge hugs for you and your poor horse, i pray he makes a full recovery, and R.I.P Rita and Ocean .. am so sorry xx


----------



## Mosh (21 August 2010)

I am so so so sorry to hear this. 
I hope your boy makes a quick recovery. 

I hope he gets whats coming to him!! 

RIP Rita and Ocean xxxx


----------



## baymareb (21 August 2010)

Oh my god, that is so shocking and awful!  I cannot begin to imagine how you feel.  I'm so sorry and I hope your poor horse comes through okay.  Just a terrible, terrible story.


----------



## angandstar (21 August 2010)

words fail me how awful some humans can be, i cant begin to imagine what you are all going through im so sorry to hear this, and dont worry about posting it you need to let it out and i hope everyone has in someway comforted you


----------



## camilla4 (21 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.
		
Click to expand...

You may need to get in line, Brighteyes - just read this and feel sick with anger.   There are no words to say how sorry I am that you have all had to go through this......


----------



## Ari's cherry blossom (21 August 2010)

oh my gosh..you poor love! and those poor horses  what a sick sick man! i agree, he needs torching tbh. you and your horse are in my thoughts, as are those two poor horses who passed on   RIP rita&Ocean

xxx


----------



## cattysmith (21 August 2010)

How utterly disgusting. You poor girl. I strongly advise you to think about seeing your GP because of just how distressing this is and you may benefit from some sort of counselling. I'm sure it's a lot to take in you must be in complete shock.

I hope your horse recovers well and that your YO has all the support she needs at such a terrible time. I also hope the abhorrent c*** who did this vile act actually gets a jail sentence and not just a pathetic fine. I also hope someone does the same to him.


----------



## Kaylum (21 August 2010)

Cant say what I feel its too upsetting.  Cant imagen how you feel.  Massive hugs to you all.


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 August 2010)

Words fail me. Love, and hugs to you all. XXX


----------



## claireandnadia (21 August 2010)

OMG - How awful and what a sick sick thing to do. I hope he rots in hell.


----------



## Django Pony (21 August 2010)

That is horrific, truly horrific. My thoughts and sympathies are with you all. x


----------



## hairycob (21 August 2010)

I can't think of anything printable to say about that man.
I hope Trigger makes a good recovery. My thoughts are with you & the other owners.


----------



## Pedantic (21 August 2010)

*********n speechless


----------



## cider loving mare (21 August 2010)

What a cruel and evil mad, that is sickening. 
(((((Hugs))))) to you and your friend. I hope your horse has a speedy recovery, please keep us updated. 

Nats x x x


----------



## smossy (21 August 2010)

What a ba****d to do some thing so cruel to poor defenseless horses.Cant print what I feal that would be to rude.
Really really shocked  that your horse through a tramic time,bless him,dont no what to say to you to make it better, so will send you loads and loads of hugs.


----------



## Selkie (21 August 2010)

What an evil thing to do.  I hope that Trigger and all the others make a speedy recovery.  RIP Rita and the others, my thoughts are with you and the other owners.


----------



## debsflo (21 August 2010)

omg horrendous.poor poor horses.dont know what else to say.


----------



## Vixxy (21 August 2010)

I am so sorry hun x I cannot believe the terrible things that people do...Shocking reading that someone is capable of such evil. RIP to the horses that died and huge get well vibes for Trigga x


----------



## teddyt (21 August 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting. I have goose bumps reading that. How anyone can pour petrol on a living thing and set it alight- the poor, poor horses. Sick beyond words. I hope the surviving horses recover well. Traumatic for all connections and i hope the b****** suffers some how for his actions


----------



## SusannaF (21 August 2010)

Because what? His dented pride was worth that? The suffering of two animals? The suffering of his ex?

Evil, evil man.

(but as others said, you may need to check legal stuff here - don't let it jeopardise the chances of this guy having a fair trial and going to jail for a long, long time)


----------



## Cliqmo (21 August 2010)

What kind of sick, evil warped mind does this? I feel physically sick :-o


----------



## Benji1 (21 August 2010)

My god, how can anyone be so cruel and heartless. I hope that sick man gets whats coming to him.

I'm sure everyone here will be with me in saying this, if theres anything we can do, let us know. 

Thinking of you


----------



## maletto (21 August 2010)

horrific, absolutely disgusting. 
xxx


----------



## Dizzydancer (21 August 2010)

Oh my god this is terrible, sent a shiver down by spine. 
RIP Rita and Ocean, I hope trigger improves everyday, keep us informed of his progress,
My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 August 2010)

I am so sorry for you ,hope Trigger will be ok.I really feel for your friend.sending hugs to all concerned.Poor horses. 
What scum bag,low life,waste of space,b****d would revenge on incocent animals????

Well I wish they would bring back hanging or better still send him to the guillotine.I hope he gets what he deserves and Im sure there will be animal right people on his tail when he comes out of jail.

Grrrr All I can say his hes a VERY evil creep.


----------



## fourpawswhite (21 August 2010)

Pure Evil.  I'm so sorry for you, hold Trigger tight, take care of yourself.  RIP Rita and Ocean.
Wors fail me, I'm sorry.


----------



## Natch (21 August 2010)

How on earth can someone of the same species as us do that. Words fail me.

Wishing Trigger all the very best for a speedy recovery, and you all for the shock of what happened.

As for the rotten human shaped idiot who did it, I wish Karma all the very best in speedily recovering its debt - its a big one.

xxx


----------



## Swift08 (21 August 2010)

I am so very sorry. RIP Rita & Ocean, and I hope Trigger has a speedy recovery. 
What an evil man 
x


----------



## merrymeasure (21 August 2010)

Oh my God! My blood ran cold when I read this! I am SO sorry. That is really awful. How could anyone do such a terrible thing to innocent animals. What a dreadful shock for you. I dearly hope Trigger gets better and overcomes this. 
Poor little Rita and OceaN. The terror they must have felt.
Lots of hugs and love to you and Trigger. I hope you can both come to terms with this .
I know what I'd like to do to the cretin who did this........
RIP Rita and Ocean


----------



## wonkey_donkey (21 August 2010)

Disgusting man. Hope he has a slow and painful death when his time comes.


----------



## JessandCharlie (21 August 2010)

What an utter a*sehole. I'm so sorry, no horse deserves that. We are all here if you need to talk. Best wishes for you and Trigger.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (21 August 2010)

I am struggling to know what to say? The man must be totally demented, how could anyone do that to a living creature and live with themselves?
I hope Trigger continues to improve but some scars will never heal. I am so sorry x x


----------



## Brenda Marsh (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news Jeni. I know exactly how you are feeling it is so distressing. In February 2009 my yard was destroyed by fire, started by an 8 yr old boy, (Who can't be punished by law!!!!!!!) My daughter and I lost four horses in the fire, three were saved but suffered bad burns. It was these three that made us carry on and the help and support of many people all over the country who sent everything they could to help us.  We are now 18 months down the line and are currently rebuilding our stables to house our horses.  The remaining horses were kept on livery yards in the area.

The monster who set fire to your horses needs locking away for years, arsonists always will be arsonists to solve their problems they are dangerous from that day on. Lock him away and throw away the key, something we can't do with our delightful little 8 yr old, what will he grow up like with this on his record.  The police were marvellous with us and the fire brigade were with us for two days damping down. We personally were in shock.  I do hope that you find ways to continue on and rebuild what you have lost.  The two who died on your yard will be remembered always, but you must carry on and not give in to this monster.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to you at this difficult time.   

Brenda & Vicki Marsh - Al Karif Arabians


----------



## PurplePickle (21 August 2010)

how awful, thoughts are with everyone involved.


----------



## Zeitgeist Mom (21 August 2010)

OMG I am so sorry.  I felt sick reading this.  Poor little Rita (and the others) I can't bear to think of the pain and terror they experienced.  What an evil, hideous man.


----------



## Shysmum (21 August 2010)

(((((((((((jeni)))))))) I am so sad, i just don't know what to say. i just hope they were overcome by smoke.  I wish trigger the very best recovery, but the shock you must be in, I can't imagine. 

Five minutes with this man for all HHO's - PLEASE !!!  sm x


----------



## millhouse (21 August 2010)

I am so sorry.  I cannot understand how anybody could do such a vile thing.  RIP dear horses.


----------



## illy89 (21 August 2010)

How awful for you and all involved. I do not understand how people can do such horrible things to defenseless and innocent creatures. I really hope your horse makes a full recovery and the man who did this is suitably punished.


----------



## Bearsmum (21 August 2010)

That has to be one of the most horrendous acts I have ever heard of. I really don't know what to say and cannot even begin to imagine what you and this lady are going through.

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Trigger.

JDx


----------



## Teddybully (21 August 2010)

Evil, just pure evil.

I hope the horses saved make a full recovery and RIP those that were put through such terror.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (21 August 2010)

Omg!
Im so sorry, i hope your boy can pull through and be ok, some people are just disgusting, how can anyone ever do that to an animal or think of doing something like that to hurt another person


----------



## chancing (21 August 2010)

My blood ran cold when I read this what a horrendous thing and I can only offer my thoughts to you. I hope that your horse makes a recovery and you can begin to get over this horrendous thing.

If it was me I would pour petrol over the person responsible and his possesions and see how he feels. Sick sick sick sick sick sick sick

all our thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## Spit That Out (21 August 2010)

What a complete and utter ba5tard...I feel so angry and upset for you and everyone involved.
Hopefully Trigger will pull though this terrible ordeal without to many problems and will quickly recover.
God, that man was a complete heartless **** and i hope he rots in prison for what he has done.
It makes me so angry and there are no excuses for what he has done 
My heartfelt condolences to your YO and i hope that you can quickly try and get everything sorted out.
I know I'm in Cheshire but Blackpool isn't that far if you need a short term stable etc please PM me.


----------



## foxy1 (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry for you all.

That man must be an extremely disturbed individual.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (21 August 2010)

I feel sick reading this. What an evil person . Poor Rita  .

I hope Trigger recovers and I hope the person (he is not a man) responsible is dealt with sufficiently by the courts for doing what he has done  .


----------



## ShellCoburn (21 August 2010)

Im so sorry.... words fail me    That is truely horrid..... Healing vibes for Trigger.... and so sorry to hear about Ocean and Rita


----------



## riding_high (21 August 2010)

what a dispicable sorry excuse for a human being he is. i really hope they lock him up and throw away the key. there are plenty of animal lovers in prison so god help him if word gets around what he did. bloody disgusting.

thoughts are with you, trigger and your YO.


----------



## sassybebe (21 August 2010)

Oh my god that is sick! I can't imagine how anyone could be so cruel. my thoughts are with you all


----------



## vam (21 August 2010)

My. Good. God. Words fail me. That is one of the most heart and gut wrenching things i have ever read. My heart goes out to you and all those involved. 

I quite honestly cant not even begin to imagine why someone would do that to a living creature. It is sick behond words. Those poor, poor horses.


----------



## trundle (21 August 2010)

I am so, so sorry for you. How awful for you and for your poor YO -  cannot imagine listening to that. I hope this disgusting person gets whats coming to him. Hugs to you and to poor Trigger, I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Kittykins (21 August 2010)

That's just awful, truly horrible. What a disgusting disgrace of a human being. Absolutely vile, you must be devastated. 

So glad they caught him - I hope he's suitably punished, unlike all those kids that seem to get away with this sort of thing. 

RIP Rita and Ocean. I hope Trigger makes a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## Thistle (21 August 2010)

Words fail me.

RIP Rita and Ocean. Healing vibes for Trigger xxx


----------



## misst (21 August 2010)

Feel physically sick. Poor poor horses and poor poor lady. So sorry for you and Trigger but best wishes for a speedy recovery.  What on earth drives people to behave like this? They are less than human.


----------



## Booboos (21 August 2010)

Unbelievable! Once of the most upsetting and evil stories I have ever heard on here!

Loads of vibes for Trigger!


----------



## Tormenta (21 August 2010)

This actually brought me to tears. What an evil spiteful excuse for a human being. Those poor poor horses, poor little Rita. Justice is too good for him, I don't often wish ill on anyone but I don't care in this instance.  I hope your friend is okay, I can't begin to understand what she has gone through.  I hope Trigger heals well and you too of course.

RIP Rita and Ocean x


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (21 August 2010)

I'm so very very sorry to read this, I just can't understand how anyone could do such an evil thing. Wishing your horse a very speedy and comfortable recovery,

My heart goes out to the owner(s) of the dead horses as well, when I read about Rita, I actually began crying. 

there must be something very very wrong with the man who did this.


----------



## trotter259 (21 August 2010)

Oh my god. I am so sorry. This has bought me to tears.

I hope Trigger makes a speedy recovery. This man should be burnt, see how he likes it. Utterly disgusting.


----------



## skint1 (21 August 2010)

What a horrific situation for you all, horses and people. I hope the total waste of oxygen that started the fire and caused such suffering gets the book thrown right at him and spends the rest of his life in prison. How can he even live with himself?


----------



## littlenicky (21 August 2010)

it makes me sick when i hear things like that, feel soo sorry for you. You must feel like you want him snuggled in your bedroom


----------



## Shysmum (21 August 2010)

Can't stop thinking about this - it's really upset me. We're all 100% behind you on this one, just truly unbelievable.

RIP Ocean and tiny Rita  sm xx


----------



## Zirach (21 August 2010)

words escape me........ 

RIP Ocean and Rita and wishing Trigger a speedy recovery.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amandap (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you all.


----------



## pip6 (21 August 2010)

Sickening that someone can do this out of spite. Not surprised he was an 'ex'. Fingers crossed for you, Trigger & the others come through this okay, best wishes.


----------



## Berpisc (21 August 2010)

Arson is one of the worst, most cowardly and vile crimes. Those poor poor horses.
I am so sorry, for you and your friend.

Some people are just vermin.


----------



## Hanno Verian (21 August 2010)

Oh My God!

I thought I was pretty much unshockable...but how wrong I was!

I can't imagine, I don't even want to try to think how you and the poor yard owner must feel and what you have gone through.

My heart goes out to you both, my eyes are welling up as I type this, all I can do is wish a complete recovery for your boy so that you can both put it behind you.

Be strong for your pony... there are so many peoples hearts going out to you.

HV


----------



## cindydog (21 August 2010)

My heart goes out to you all, and hope he gets what he deserves...


----------



## ElvisandTilly (21 August 2010)

I am in tears reading this. So so sorry for the horses that died or were injured. The sick b*****d needs the same doing to him as the law won't punish him enough for what he has done. I do hope Trigger recovers fully. The suffering caused by fires is horrendous, this is why I hate smoking on yards but we still have stupid people who smoke on our yard, who ignore the no smoking signs and the YO doesn't enforce it, these are just as bad as the ones who cause this damage on purpose. Hugs to all involved and my thoughts are with you all. xx


----------



## Saucisson (21 August 2010)

No words - only sorry and I hope this nutjob won't be free to roam the streets any longer.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (21 August 2010)

What a F-ing C**t!!!  Sorry but that word is the only word I know of that would partly cover what he is!!!!!

Big man taking his amniosity out on a defenceless animal!!!  COWARD!!!

Id love 5 minutes with him...evil scumbag!

RIP Ocean and Rita.  No one can harm you now my darlings!! Run free


----------



## SVMel (21 August 2010)

SmartieBean09 said:



			What a F-ing C**t!!!  Sorry but that word is the only word I know of that would partly cover what he is!!!!!

Big man taking his amniosity out on a defenceless animal!!!  COWARD!!!

Id love 5 minutes with him...evil scumbag!

RIP Ocean and Rita.  No one can harm you now my darlings!! Run free
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.  Words aren't enough.

Big hugs to you and the survivors.  Tears for Ocean and Rita.  RIP darlings, run free and fast

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snoozinsusan (21 August 2010)

I have tears in my eyes as I write this.
Be strong for Trigger. We're all thinking of you and sending love and hugs to you.


----------



## Gemsie (21 August 2010)

I completely agree with SmartieBean09, I think people that do this sort of thing should receive the same in punishment.

Chuck petrol on this evil scumbag and set him on fire. 

I wish you and your yard owner a speedy recovery from this trauma, and also that the surviving horses make a full and speedy recovery from their injuries and smoke inhalation.

I really and shocked and sickened by this story, there truely are some evil evil people on this planet.

Sending my very best wishes to you,

Gem


----------



## TheoryX1 (21 August 2010)

What an evil, sick and peverted scumbag.  What goes around does really come around and I hope he  burns in hell for the things he has done to those two innocent creatures, plus  for what he has done to you, your horse and the other person involved.  

Hope your horse recovers well and I hope he gets his just deserts, whatever they are.


----------



## aregona (21 August 2010)

no words from me, i dont think there is anything strong enough to show how angry i am. 

Jeni- i have PM'd you. sending you and YO loads of hugs, let us know if we can do anything, or you need any temperary horse wear - rugs or anything we can get to you???

Im also ready in line for 5 mins with the scum bag.
RIP ponies, run pain free xxxx


----------



## JustMe22 (21 August 2010)

That is disgusting, especially the voicemail part. I hope he burns in hell. I can't imagine anybody even being able to think about doing something like that.

So sorry for you. Hope Trigger gets better soon. Please keep everyone updated.


----------



## bigboyrocky (21 August 2010)

What absoloutly disgusting behaviour  im so, so sorry. What an evil man. I agree the same should be done to him in return (but make it slower and more painful!!!). Massive hugs to you, and i wish the 3 surviving horses a speedy recovery xxxxx


----------



## alfirules (21 August 2010)

so sorry to hear this. i cannot believe how people can do these things. There is no excuse for it, i really hope the man that did this is tortured for the rest of his life and rots in hell.

but even then nothing will bring back Rita and Ocean.

I hope trigger pulls through ok, keep us updated on his progress.

RIP Ocean and Rita.

Hugs for you.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (21 August 2010)

That is absolutely heartbraking - my heart almost stopped when I read about the screams of the horses :-(


----------



## BubbleDog (21 August 2010)

What a vile disgusting thing to do.  

I am so sorry & sad this has happened to you.  My heart goes out to you and all the horses involved.  VV sad.

RIP poor Rita & Ocean


----------



## Farma (21 August 2010)

I cant fathom it - what the horses must have gone through is just unthinkable and i have tears in my eyes typing this - im so so sorry for you and the pain you must be feeling now and like others i only hope that the man responsible lives to feel the same pain & fear those horses did. If I had 1 wish in the world right now i would wish someone would do the same to him.


----------



## reindeerlover (21 August 2010)

Just so, so sad. I do not know what I would do if I was in your or the YO's place, I would be inconsolable. At least you still have Trigger and I really hope that he gets well soon and it all becomes a distant memory for you when times get happier.


----------



## ecarylloh (21 August 2010)

I just can't understand what sort of sick, evil mind could even contemplate doing anything like this to a human let alone an innocent animal. The voicemail part shows that he had obviously prepared everything - I can't imagine what she must have gone through listening to that. What an awful man - although part of me is glad he did leave the voicemail as she knew exactly who to get the police onto.

I hope he gets his comeuppance. Thoughts are with you and Trigger. I have just been given some old rugs and things and could definitely donate some for a poor horse in need. Just PM me if you think they could be of use to Trigger.


----------



## JaneyP (21 August 2010)

My thoughts are with you all, this has made me cry and i cant imagine what you are all going through xx R.I.P. RITA AND OCEAN RUN FREE AT RAINBOW BRIDGE XX


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 August 2010)

What an evil man, who would do that? And the voicemail, that is horrid.
RIP to Ocean and Rita, sending lots of Vibes for Trigger.


----------



## ibot (21 August 2010)

i echo everything that people have written here its truly terrible, dare i say karma and cross fingers and toes that it does ring true.

you are in our thoughts
xxxx
Nicky


----------



## Dobby (21 August 2010)

Jesus christ...that is beyond words.

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Quartz (21 August 2010)

I just cannot believe what I have just read.  What an evil man.  Poor horses, this is devastating.  RIP horses and a safe recovery to your Trigger.


----------



## samuelhorse (21 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Ill come and help!!!!


----------



## mytwofriends (21 August 2010)

I'm so very sorry.  Some people don't deserve to reside on this planet. Hope justice is done.

Stay strong.


----------



## V1NN (21 August 2010)

so so sorry  xx


----------



## kibob (21 August 2010)

That is sick.  I'm so very, very sorry can't imagine how you all must be feeling xx


----------



## Holly_09 (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

What an evil, disgusting person. I hope he gets what he deserves- dropped soap in the prison shower anyone?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry  How heartbreaking  

Best wishes for Trigger's speedy recovery! xXx

RIP Ocean and Rita


----------



## RSL (21 August 2010)

That is bloody disgusting how the hell could he do that, they poor horses, i would cut his bloody bits off, i am so sorry, RIP xxx ((huge hugs))


----------



## Elliep25 (21 August 2010)

I'm so sorry Jeni, hope Trigger makes a full recovery. Words fail me when it comes to the poor horses that lost their lives-god rest their souls. As for the man I hope he gets put away for a long time-but I bet whatever sentence it won't be long enough. 
Sending you and trigger extra love and hugs and healing vibes for trigger xxx


----------



## QUICKFIRE (21 August 2010)

Unbelievable !!!!!what a cold blooded, calculated, evil thing to do.
I hope your horse makes a quick recovery, words fail me as to what to say to you and your friend, but my thoughts are with you also.


----------



## diggerbez (21 August 2010)

i don't know what to say...this is probably one of the worst things i've ever read...how disgusting... i'm so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Taffyhorse (21 August 2010)

So so sorry to read this - I can't imagine how you must feel - and the YO too, how awful. 

RIP Rita and Ocean. 

I can't believe that there are people out there evil enough to do something so awful (well I can but it doesn't make it any less shocking or horrific) - add me to the que for 5 mins alone with the scumbag

Hugs to you and Trigger (((())))))


----------



## NicoleS_007 (21 August 2010)

omg that is so sad poor horses  Some people need shot!! I actually dont no how anyone could be so cruel and punish someone by using animals its just sick!!

RIP Rita and Ocean 

And i hope ur boy gets well soon  ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## mrsfell (21 August 2010)

Huge hugs, don't know what else to say xx


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 August 2010)

Sorry but shooting is to kinder a thing for this person,happens once and he's gone. no he needs to suffer for many years. not able to speak or move or scream. To me that would be justice.


----------



## Zebedee (21 August 2010)

He'll probabaly not get bail for his own protection. Pity.

OP please don't try & tough this out. You're going to need to talk about it lots, as I expect is the lady who owned the ponies.
We're all here for you.


----------



## Storminateacup (21 August 2010)

My thoughts are with you - poor poor horses, poor you,
I pray to goodnessTrigger recovers.
How terribly sad. 
((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Eventer96 (21 August 2010)

How terrible for you. 
My thoughts are with you and others.
I really hope your other two horses make a full recovery.
Some people   

xx


----------



## JenHunt (21 August 2010)

OMG.... that is horrible. I'm glad your horse survived, even if he is poorly. But what a shame for the others, and I really feel for you and your friend and the YO, a yard fire is bad enough without it being deliberate and sooo malicious!

I'm glad the little **** that did it is in custody, but I think personally that he should be taken out and removed from the gene pool.


----------



## smiffyimp (21 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.
		
Click to expand...

i'll help you


----------



## Double_choc_lab (21 August 2010)

Words fail me.  ~All the very best of love, hugs and good vibes to Trigger


----------



## PippiPony (21 August 2010)

Sickeneing.  Hope the surviors recover well

((hugs)) to all

So very sorry

xxx


----------



## Mac123 (21 August 2010)

That is horrrible how could some1 be so horrible to such kind animals.
Hope that ur Trigger gets better soon

RIP Rita and Ocean run free forever and together


----------



## BuckedOff (21 August 2010)

Words absolutely fail me. 

RIP Ocean and Rita & I wish all horses & human's affected the best recovery.


----------



## fireflymac (21 August 2010)

So, so sorry. How could anyone do that to those poor horses? It's horrific.
I do hope Trigger recovers well.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (21 August 2010)

Do let us know if we can do anything to help wont you.......




..............would be such a shame if that scumbags name was made public wouldnt it........


----------



## the watcher (21 August 2010)

VictoriaEDT said:



			..............would be such a shame if that scumbags name was made public wouldnt it........
		
Click to expand...

Eventually it will be, but right now to do that would be incredibly stupid and could impact on any subsequent trial


----------



## Pidgeon (21 August 2010)

words can't describe how I feel reading this    
those poor poor horses


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 August 2010)

Oh my God, you poor thing and poor poor Trigger. I hope he recovers soon and fully.

What a bloody awful thing to do. Sincerely hope the man responsible gets a custodial sentence.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (21 August 2010)

Eventually though.....

Hope the legal system does those poor horses and their owners justice


----------



## the watcher (21 August 2010)

VictoriaEDT said:



			Eventually though.....

Hope the legal system does those poor horses and their owners justice
		
Click to expand...

I hope so too, just wouldn't want anything said here inadvertantly to cause a problem at a later date..


----------



## horsecrazy25 (21 August 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this  <<tearing up>>

Can't imagine what you have been threw, hope Trigger makes a full recovery and speedy.
Can't believe he phoned women and set her horse on fire!! Poor women and poor poor poor horse!! 
Evil guy, someone lock him up and throw away the key!!!
R.I.P horse and shetland, run free!!!!
<<<<<Loads of Hugs>>>>> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Native Speaker (21 August 2010)

................ I'm speechless.........and extremely angered by the actions of this person.   There is no excuse on the face of this planet for his actions - none whatsoever. 

But I really hope that Trigger recovers from his traumatic experience.  Please keep us posted.

Don't forget - if there's anything any of us can do to help, you only have to ask.

C xx


----------



## Quadro (21 August 2010)

Shocking and terrible is all i can say


----------



## Mrs B (21 August 2010)

Just logged on. I am speechless at the senseless and coldblooded cruelty that some humans are capable of displaying.

It makes me ashamed (not for the first time) to be one.

OP, you have my utmost sympathy and best wishes for you and your horse as does the poor, poor lady whose ex did this. How many 'what ifs?' must be travelling through her mind?

But his actions were those of the coward and the bully.

May he rot in Hell for what he did.


----------



## jodie3 (21 August 2010)

I feel so shocked and saddened just reading about this evil, evil man - I can't imagine how you must be feeling having to live through it.

I hope Trigger makes a full recovery, I'm so sorry for you and the lady who owned the other horses.


----------



## cellie (21 August 2010)

So sorry your poor  horse and so sad for  other owner and her ponies
Im a firm believer in what goes around comes around and hope he gets what he deserves


----------



## blitznbobs (21 August 2010)

Don't know what to say -- some people are just evil....

My heart goes out to you... and I hope to God that they throw the book at whoever did this senseless cruel sinful act...

I do have words for this person but they'd get me chucked off this forum

A very angry and upset Blitz


----------



## mulledwhine (21 August 2010)

God god, I wish I could swear and saying horrid things, all I can say is that my head is throbbing with the awfulness of this, and please will the authorities let me have my way with the THING that did it for, 5 mins.

I hope your boy makes a full recovery and is not too troubles by what happened ( that also goes to you and YO)

RIP the innocents that suffered


----------



## MrsElle (21 August 2010)

That is possibly the worst act of cruelty I have heard about.  I am so sorry for all of you with horses on the yard and hope the survivors make a speedy recovery.

I am in tears.

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## kerilli (21 August 2010)

beyond heinous, words really do fail me, for once.
Prayers and vibes for Trigger to make a full recovery.


----------



## weez (21 August 2010)

Oh my goodness.
How very awful for all concerned.
My thoughts are with all of you.
Just awful.


----------



## daydreambeliever (21 August 2010)

Good god! how absolutly awful.

So sad for you and all involved (((hugs))), i hope Trigger makes a speedy recovery


----------



## wilsha (21 August 2010)

omg thats horrible i so sorry i dont know what i would do if that ever happend to me glad they caught that evil man!!! 
hope your horsey will get better and i feel awful about the other two
hope everything gets better x


----------



## tammy4eva (21 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Awful.  He needs to be torched.  I'll volunteer to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## amandaco2 (21 August 2010)

what a sick little *******, i hope he rots.
poor poor horses.....


----------



## GrumpyHero (21 August 2010)

oh my god how awful, my heart goes out to all affected  
hope trigger makes a full recovery after his ordeal ...
can't believe there are people out there who have the nerve to do these kinds of things ... poor ocean and rita .. what an disgusting and painful last few moments they must have had at the hands of that monster  r.i.p
xxx


----------



## dreamcometrue (21 August 2010)

Jeni you must be suffering so badly from this and the poor horses... what can you say.  What a sick twisted evil individual to do this to sensitive and noble creatures.

I wish the horses a good recovery and that they get over this horrific ordeal.

For those who died I feel like weeping.


----------



## KidnapMoss (21 August 2010)

Truely awful.

I am so so sorry x


----------



## Pixxie (21 August 2010)

i am rendered speechless, words fail me

im so so sorry and please pass thoughts on to Ritas poor owner too

RIP beauties, sleep tight xx


----------



## Ella19 (21 August 2010)

That is so so awful. I can't believe someone can do that those poor horses. Really hope Trigger recovers soon and sympathies to Rita's owner.


----------



## SKY (21 August 2010)

i feel like i am going to be sick, that is sooooooooo sooooooooo awful, my stomach had turned.  how can anyone do something like that.  that is so bad.

that man makes me soooooooooooooooooooo angry


----------



## Spottyappy (21 August 2010)

Words fail me...
Thinking of you and all concerned and hope Trigger makes a speedy and full recovery.
x


----------



## Peanot (21 August 2010)

How absolutely heart wrenching. The b*st*rd. He wants setting fire to. My heart goes out to you all. What a devastating way to lose a friend. ((()))


----------



## Shysmum (22 August 2010)

Jeni - any news on how Trigger's doing ?  And how are you, sending you huge (((hugs))).

Please keep us all updated on progress, thinking of you all. sm xxx


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (22 August 2010)

I can't even think of the words needed to express my horror at what this man did...it's beyond comprehension that someone would do something so cruel - I hope the sounds haunt him to his grave and that he dies alone in some hole somewhere.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 August 2010)

This made me cry.  How could anyone do this.  I agree totally with Lobelia, Ihope he is haunted for ever .


----------



## camilla4 (22 August 2010)

My guess is that if he's lobbed into prison and the other inmates are told what he did, then with any luck they'll extract their own form of justice!!


----------



## lannerch (22 August 2010)

omg You poor thing.
That leaves me cold, when I started reading your post I was so hoping you were a troll unfortunatly not the case it is real how could anyone be so evil!

I hope your ym does not blame herself although I fear she will, evil controlling sadistic freaks like this come across as totally different when you first meet them no wonder he became an ex.

As for you well you are being punished too as is trigger and thankgoodness petrol cans hold no more!

Think unusually for here everyone is united in wishing you oodles of healing vibes for trigger and lets hope this freak gets his just rewards.


----------



## Ravenwood (22 August 2010)

Jeni - is there anything any of us can do to help you?  I am pretty sure we could rally round and come up with anything you need to tide you over, headcollars, rugs, feed etc.

I am so desperately sorry for you.  No one deserves to experience such an horrific tragedy.

I have just seen your pictures of Ocean of Trigger - both stunning horses.  I wish Trigger a full and very speedy recovery xx


----------



## McNally (22 August 2010)

OMG I am so so sorry for you and everyone involved.
Thank god your horse is ok, i hope he gets over his ordeal and you do to of course.

much love and hugs xx


----------



## Rachaelpink (26 August 2010)

What a sick b*****d. Poor horses. Hope the others make a full recovery. I hope he gets a severe punishment.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (26 August 2010)

Absolutely horrific. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Kub (26 August 2010)

*big BIG hugs* to you and Trigger and everyone else involved. Your story is just hideous, I can't believe someone could actually do that and cause that much pain, some people in this world should never have been born.

Sending vibes for a speedy recovery both mentally and physically and fingers crossed he gets put away for life, shame there's no death penalty...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (26 August 2010)

the human race is utterly sickening sometimes, sobbing for you all, im so so sorry


----------



## BobbyC (26 August 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting, I hope he gets whats coming to him  i am so sorry for your horsey i hope he gets better very soon  poor poor horses


----------



## Brummyrat (26 August 2010)

This is just unbelievable, I can't believe a human being could be so sick, I hope he suffers the way those poor horses have, sending love to you and the others who've been affected, i hope your boy comes through this ok and like others have said, let us know if you need anything coz I'll chip in to help xxxx


----------



## SO1 (26 August 2010)

this is so sad it has brought a tear to my eye. what a horrible man and poor horses.


----------



## Nats_uk (26 August 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this - I was in tears when I read this 
I really hope the guy who did this gets some serious punishment - although nothing will come close to what he deserves. My heart goes out to you and your friend


----------



## happihorse (27 August 2010)

How could anyone do such a thing, whatever they had been through.  I feel physically sick at reading this.

Very sad for you and the other owners - I hope your horse makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## diamondgeezer (27 August 2010)

That is the most terrible thing that could ever happen!!

I'm so so sorry for you and Trigger. My heart goes out to you and the other horses and owners.

That guy does not deserve to be alive!! What a compleete B******!!!!


----------



## Mbronze (27 August 2010)

That has made me feel physically sick, he should rot in jail for what he has done to those beautiful animals. My thoughts are with you, Trigger and all involved xx


----------



## toffeesmarty (28 August 2010)

No words can convey my sorrow and my anger. My heart goes out to all concerned.


----------



## johara (28 August 2010)

The same happened to our farm last year, February 2009. Local kids set fire to the hay and straw. The little *******s watched my horses burn, I lost four horses, 2 were injured and only one escaped unhurt.
I know how you are feeling with your horse who survived and for the other poor lady who lost 2. The ******* who did this needs to rot. I think about my fire everyday. But for the fact 3 did survive and they are now doing really well, I could not of carried on.
It does get easier as time goes on but it is something you will never forget. Without the support of so many people it would of been so much harder.
If you need anything and the same goes for the lady who lost her horses. Please message me I will more than happy to help if I can.


----------

